# Dubai Post - UK to Dubai



## KellyMaloney (Oct 16, 2012)

*Dubai Post - UK to Dubai....*

Hi Guys,

This is likely to have been discussed many times before I am sure, but I thought I would get a recent response if possible.

So my mum sent me a Birthday present in June. Just some face products in a jiffy bag sent via Royal Mail. She used standard delivery as she said the lady at the post office told her it would only take 7 days to arrive. So I have no tracking number.

It was to be sent to my office PO Box here in Dubai.
We are now at the beginning of September and STILL IT HAS NOT ARRIVED.

I phoned the main post office here in Dubai and had very little help.
The receptionist here said they check the PO Box twice weekly and nothing has arrived.

The problem is, the stuff my mum sent is expensive and I can't find a company that delivers those products to Dubai... I am so devastated !!

Do you know if it will ever turn up???

Thanks guys

Kel


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Kel, Get your self a shop and ship account makes life so simple.

Shop and Ship :: Home

Basically you pay $22.50 for an account. You will then receive a number of vitual adderesses in UK, US, China, Turkey etc. These vitual addresses are in fact aramex distribution centres. So for example you order on line from a UK store that does free delivery in the UK, but not Dubai. 

This is the UK address you would use as an example..

Aramex House Old Bath Road Colnbrook
Slough, Berkshire SL3 0NS England
Tel: 01753-210399

You buy online, and use the above as your address. Once it arrives at this address you will get and email/sms from Aramex with a tracking number, and a further sms each time your package moves. The cost of shipping is quite reasonable (around 75aed per kg) so if you get free delivery in UK then you will only pay courier cost. We use it for things like birthdays cards as its cheaper than royal mail and quicker, once your package hits your aramex account you will receive it in 3-4 days.

The US one is good as ive ordered from macey's at Christmas and ordered parts for my boat from the US.


----------



## KellyMaloney (Oct 16, 2012)

Heck, that's fantastic. I wish I had known about this before June!

I am just worried my mum spent all that money and it will never arrive...

Thanks so much for this info, I will certainly look into this.

Cheers

Kel


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

KellyMaloney said:


> Heck, that's fantastic. I wish I had known about this before June!
> 
> I am just worried my mum spent all that money and it will never arrive...
> 
> ...


We use it for amazon, UK and US and actually we had the same experience my mother sent birthday cards out for my daughter with cash inside and we never received it. So now if my mom wants to send anything she just sends it to our UK S&S account. Saves her money too as she will only pay for UK delivery via royal mail.

I ordered some diamond earings for my wife from Maceys at christmas cost of shipping was 43aed and arrived in 5 days. Downside is it opens a whole world of retail temptation


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Laowei said:


> .
> 
> I ordered some diamond earings for my wife from Maceys at christmas cost of shipping was 43aed and arrived in 5 days. Downside is it opens a whole world of retail temptation


shipping at 75 aed / KG
diamond earrings cost 43 aed to ship..

those are some mighty big diamonds!!!!!!!!


(sorry - back to thread...!)

I have never signed up for this, but hearing that it is even cheaper for letters make me want to get onto it.
Assume that as Shop & Ship is a Courier, they'll deliver to home or office, and not rely on a PO BOX number?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Can't have liquids or creams shipped via Aramex though  

Kelly, have you tried going directly to the Karama main post office? That's where all the undelivered mail ends up (or returned).

FYI I've had packages lost even with a tracking number! But without one it will be very difficult to locate it. I'd still give the main Karama post office a visit though.

Next time ask your mum to use registered post or express mail/parcel, which can be traced.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

vantage said:


> shipping at 75 aed / KG
> diamond earrings cost 43 aed to ship..
> 
> those are some mighty big diamonds!!!!!!!!
> ...


Wish they were 0.5kg! But minimum cost of delivery is 43aed. 

They deliver to my office but when i get the sms that the package is out for delivery i call them and get it re-routed to my house if im not in office. Alternatively you pick it up at their local office.


----------



## KellyMaloney (Oct 16, 2012)

Ahhh I will head down to Karama! I phoned them but they were very unhelpful.

The package my mum sent was just a small jiffy bag with a face serum and toner, I am getting very nervous that it won't arrive at all.

Yikes!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Laowei said:


> I ordered some diamond earings for my wife from Maceys at christmas cost of shipping was 43aed and arrived in 5 days. Downside is it opens a whole world of retail temptation


Lucky you! I think diamonds are on the list of items they are not supposed to take so good thing you didn't have any issues. Did you notice if the package showed signs of having being opened by customs? 

But the luckiest is Mrs. Laowei for getting diamonds for Christmas!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

KellyMaloney said:


> Ahhh I will head down to Karama! I phoned them but they were very unhelpful.
> 
> The package my mum sent was just a small jiffy bag with a face serum and toner, I am getting very nervous that it won't arrive at all.
> 
> Yikes!!!


Phone is useless, you need to go there and ask in person, and even then you'll waste a lot of time with useless and unhelpful people but at least you'll have better chances of getting your stuff. Good luck!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Lucky you! I think diamonds are on the list of items they are not supposed to take so good thing you didn't have any issues. Did you notice if the package showed signs of having being opened by customs?
> 
> But the luckiest is Mrs. Laowei for getting diamonds for Christmas!


I recieved 2 packages this week, 1 was birthday cards and the second was Nintendo DS from Amazon, both packages were opened. Cant remember about the earings. The list of banned things is generally a mixture of obviousley illegal stuff and goods which may be damaged.

On the prohibited list is ceramics, i started collecting a few pieces of pottery by Clarice cliff which i bought off ebay, they were sent here no problem as they were labeled 'homewears' by the sellers. And they werent damaged either!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Laowei said:


> I recieved 2 packages this week, 1 was birthday cards and the second was Nintendo DS from Amazon, both packages were opened. Cant remember about the earings. The list of banned things is generally a mixture of obviousley illegal stuff and goods which may be damaged.
> 
> On the prohibited list is ceramics, i started collecting a few pieces of pottery by Clarice cliff which i bought off ebay, they were sent here no problem as they were labeled 'homewears' by the sellers. And they werent damaged either!


Is very hit and miss. I once ordered a watch that had tiny teeny diamonds on it, and they gave me grief because ' jewelry is not allowed madam' . Then I order stuff from VS and they sent me some free perfume and cream samples (which in theory are not allowed) and they didn't say a thing! But overall I love S&S, except when they increase their prices!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Laowei said:


> Wish they were 0.5kg! But minimum cost of delivery is 43aed.
> 
> They deliver to my office but when i get the sms that the package is out for delivery i call them and get it re-routed to my house if im not in office. Alternatively you pick it up at their local office.


Ideal, thanks!


----------

